

Chart showing lines of code vs. time spent reading and editing - thomasfl
http://fagblogg.mesan.no/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Effort_LOC-1024x740.jpg

======
darkxanthos
A strictly linear relationship seems odd to me and its interesting that its
nowhere near predictive of the worst file. I wonder if using a curve on the
data would've been a better fit. Then also it would match my hypothesis that
larger files are exponentially harder to understand due to concepts interplay
ing with each other.

~~~
thomasfl
The data is collected from a project of 6 developers of a period of 3 months.
An Eclipse plugin where used to log scrolling and editing events. Every
software project is different. Much more data is needed to make evidence. It
turned to be a file in this project that took an in proportionate time of the
projects resources.

------
thomasfl
The scatterplot is taken from this blog [http://fagblogg.mesan.no/how-bad-is-
smelly-code/](http://fagblogg.mesan.no/how-bad-is-smelly-code/)

